# tassie fishing destinations...



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

We're down to planning an itinerary for our short visit to Tasmania and looking for any help for places that should not be missed. I really want to have a shot at both fresh and salt water while there and will be doing everything in my power to take the yaks along. I only have two weeks and have some family duties that will take up some time and am also interested in any non fishing related destinations that other AKFF's feel are worthy of a visit.

I do keep a feed but am a C and R type and do not take more than can be used in the short term so I am not going to trample over anyone's special place. If there is any info I will be most appreciative and am happy to look at sites recommended either on the open forum or via PM.

Do hope there is something left after the fires of the past week or two...

John


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Where are you staying down here mate?
Without being too specific - find a small(ish) river and wade it casting small lures (minnows or spinners) for trout. Or chuck fluff. The Meander in the North and the Tyenna in the south come to mind, but there are many others.
If you don't mind a hike and want to fish some pristine waters have a look @ the Western Lakes. For easier access just drive up the hill to Arthurs Lake and the Great Lake. 
Right, thats your trout covered.
East Coast - any bay, river, etc = bream Ansons Bay, St Helens, Scamander river...
Staying in Hobart? The Derwent river frequently yields bream the size of a decent snapper!

Heres a couple of Tassie fishing websites. Have a read. Ask the question. Some _very_ knowledgeable people on them.
http://www.sportsfishtasmania.com/phpBB ... e2905fc3b0
http://www.tightlinestasmania.com.au/fo ... 609e45be47


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

The Blue Tier on the east side is well worth checking out as a non-fishing spot. Cold up there though. I think you can camp up there too. It's a mountain range thingo but stunning.
Jeez, it's been too long my memory is fading.
Trout are everywhere! Any little running creek or stream will have trout in it. Trolling the edges works in any of the larger dams / lakes.
Wings wildlife park in the north west is pretty cool and the river is so full out trout it's crazy.
Stanley / the nut is pretty cool. Look for pipefish under the wharf. 
The west coast did not do a lot for me, but I lived in Tropical rainforest for 4 years so I'm a bit biased.
Are you doing a circuit or mostly east coast... hobart whatever?


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

thanks for those ideas - some of the ones mentioned have shown up in some other research as well. ATM we are waiting on some replies from family so we can tip-toe around doing some of the stuff we fancy and also meet family obligations. We both like the out of the way places and are well set up for free camping and want to get around as much of the island as we can without turning it into a blur...

anyone else???

cheers

John


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

PS... tried the tightlinestasmania site and it wont even let you read any posts until you are a member... guess that gets rid of lurkers


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm a member at sportfishtasmania, I joined to get some info for our trip. To be honest, it's very cliqueish and I never got any info from there as I was not one of the "boys".
Lots of good free camping in Tassie but some places like Bay of Fires (totally over-rated) gets very busy.
Freycinet is lovely (though very busy).
Lake barrington is a great spot for kayaks. Launch from near the bridge right up the top of the lake if you can (it's not an easy launch) and troll the edges. Lots of salmon when I was there but a great lake just to be on.








Blue tier.


----------



## rodrocket (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi there,
If you can bring yak/s, do so, you won't be dissapointed  
I agree with Spork (nice guy). I live in Hobart and if wanting to do a few days tour/fishing I go up the East coast. Lots of places to stay with short distances between towns. 
Fishing bay or river choices are numerous all along the coast. Some excellent bakeries too. Stop at Bicheno bakery a must do  
Inland waterways are numerous as pointed out though accommadation is sparse so camping becomes necessary which adds to the load  
I've not spent much time on North coast, Spork would be the one to ask if you're thinking that area. Bridport seems to feature often.
West coast is pretty wild. I have not fished there and would only use a yak in very shelterd waters if there are any at all ;-) 
Southeast are i.e. Huon valley ( and river) then through to Southport via Dover is lovely with lots of great spots. Lune River at Southport is excellent. Cockle Creek a bit further South if you have camping gear, is brilliant.
Derwent river in Hobart contains a variety of fish so they say ;-) I only keep flatties caught downstream from Tasman bridge. Don't eat bream from the Derwent unless way upstream. They glow in the dark compliments of previous industrial contamination. Same goes for shellfish. Trout, searun ond others are ok as they are generally non resident.
Flatties are small in Tassie, well down South anyway, though they still taste great. 30cm min size. About 3 P/P for a decent feed req'd.
Some very accessible areas near New Norfolk btw. The river there is very nice for a paddle and troll. Great floating pontoo/launch/toilet area a couple of mins south of town centre.
Tasman Peninsular, where the fires were. Have a go at Pirates Bay, Eaglehawk Neck, and go to Fortescue Bay (brilliant but camping only). Also White Beach worth a look.You can do a family thing at Port Arthur at the same time. Allow 2 days for that area. The Dunalley Bakery was great btw for a coffe and pie/cake on the way down 
Bruny Island, a short drive South from Hobart, catch ferry, cost about $25 (return) for car full of gear/people, is good value. Accom of different sorts avail. Mainly beach/ocean fishing. It's 70 k's long, so plan a night's stay if you go there.
As a tourist the thing to remember with Tassie is it has pretty ordinary tourist infrastructure, which is a shame. It has lot's to offer in the beauty/scenic/produce department, but you sometimes have to actually seek stuff out. They don't even have comprehensive, informative signing around the state.
Service is generally average, but you get used to it. 
re the general attitude by a small portion of resident "Islanders" is "we don't need to try too hard as Tassie is special" though they always say with a smile "G'day love/mate".
Well that's my take. I've lived here 5 years now, and have to say it is a "wee bit special" in a weird kind of way 
You should have a great time here especially if you can free camp. 
Hope all goes well for you.
Cheers, Rod


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi mate, pretty much much rodrocket said above. What i will say is that the trout fishing is stuffed at the moment and will be this way for quite a while unfortunately. There has been thousands of shearwaters working the freshwater and streams where you could see a fifty trout you will now be lucky to see one. Only the large trout have survived and it is a regular occourance to see fish of a couple of pounds with strike marks from birds on them. Most of the lakes and dams are still holding OK numbers of fish. The east coast is the place if you want to eat bream. I wouldn't eat anything out of the Derwent apart from sea runner brown trout but they won't be around until June at the easliest. I start eating fish from the d'entrecasteaux channel which is between Bruny and the coast south of Hobart. Fredrick Henry bay is OK to eat flatties from as well. The channel is fine to eat the oysters and mussells (thousands everywhere) as well as the abs.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey John.
Are you murray_cod on sports fish tasmania forum?


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

spork said:


> Hey John.
> Are you murray_cod on sports fish tasmania forum?


Nah Spork, other than AKFF I tend to keep a pretty low profile. Have tried to get into a couple of other forums - chickens and campervans - but while I enjoy breeding rare chooks and love getting away for camping weekends and holidays I just couldn't get into the style of anywhere but here...

cheers

Tassie bound in a week and a half 

John


----------

